# Space Ghost Homage de PwP Sweet Midget Pf Shooter



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

The Story

Learning how to play with pickle forks I broke this PwP Sweet Miget PF







Ouch fork hit, and the only PF I had at the time.

In need of a PF to continue practice/play/experimenting with I decided to clone it with a piece of G10 over the forks for a little extra protection. Unfortunately halfway through the project I decided that the 0.030" black piece of G10 I used between the blackwood and maple burl was too thin to protect the maple burl forks, so I cut the blackwood off with a band saw.

It was at this point that I realized it would be easier and faster to glue the original back together, cut it down the middle in the same way, and add a piece of 1/8" G10 to repair and protect the forks from future hits than continuing on with the cloning project.








Brilliant! I now had a great little modified Sweet Miget PF and no need for the clone.

But then came winter with no Zombie Apocalypse just cold wet, windy, dark days when making really can be more fun than shooting "achoo" did I mention cold.

Additionally by that time I had become a fan of the shape/design, hats off to Pawpawsailor, maybe only a lowly clone but I couldn't just leave it sitting there in the scrap bin.

I sanded off the black G10 replacing it with thicker 1/8" red, and made a change to the back of the handle by adding a shelf to rest my index finger on.

*So here it is my Homage de PwP Sweet Midget Pf*
























Not to be confused with the new intergalactic suborbital space vehicle.









Which by the way as soon as I get it banded up and take a few more photo's will be on it's way to PawPaw in thanks for sharing his great videos and slingshots with us.

BTW: Even with minor changes and different materials this slingshot is a blatant copy of someone else's unquestionably unique design that to my knowledge has not been posted in the Template section I feel it would be disrespectful to post it without their permission, so I contacted Pawpawsailor and he graciously consented to allow me the honor.

Banding and more pics to follow.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Harrumph, harrumph! That should be followed by a hearty round of apple sauce, or "applause" to the uninitiated.

Great build, Little Bear. And a good "way to go" for sending it to such a fine fellow. I love that man like good family.
Heck, he is family.

I hope he makes his chicken dance with it. Dance I said!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW

That is all.

PS. That thing is awesome.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

The depth of that blue maple is stunning.

Very nice combination of colors.

I have to say i´m not a big fan of the PFS Design, but a Slingshot like that makes me wanna try


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely work - creative and colorful.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> I have to say i´m not a big fan of the PFS Design, but a Slingshot like that makes me wanna try


^ yeah, that too


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Forgot the materials; handle cut from this piece of African blackwood









blue stabilized maple burl was left over from Secret Santa project, and a piece of 1/8" red G10.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Your slingshots are amazing man, the colors, wow...


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy Cow that is awesome! I'm gonna have to find a new hobby... I can't touch that. Super great job LittleBear!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

PawPaw is a lucky man! Nice work!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well done! Great story, great pictures, even better, your workmanship! That is some nice looking African Blackwood you have there! This is the second thread I have read in 2 days where the owners have fixed there broken slingshots and they seem much better slings when you guys get done with them! I have said it before, lot of very talented people here on the forum!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Fine craftsmanship there. Nice save of your PFS.


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

Amazing workmanship. I love coming on here and seeing the quality of work people put out. It gives me something to aspire to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friend ...

I'm one of the blessed members of this forum to own a piece of work made by you. And lucky I am!!!!!

Your work is unsurpassable!! You mix elements of design and decoration never seen on a slingshot.

I'm not a fan of PFS and neither I can shoot them, but this is truly a work of art.

Congratulations by an amazing talent 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work! and that hunk of blackwood looks edible in an odd way great craftsmanship!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> My dear friend ...
> 
> I'm one of the blessed members of this forum to own a piece of work made by you. And lucky I am!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, these are the right words !!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

man that is pretty sweet :bowdown:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That is really a work of art! Congrats!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a talented fellow you are. Kinda like the Aristocratic level of slinghotdom, way up there. Not the plebian level such as myself. Sincere compliments to you and your fine work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Not a fan of the pfs, but who couldn't admire that quality? It is beautiful.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

As some others have said, I'm not a pickle forker but that is outstanding work!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally got it off to PawPawSailor so I thought I'd give this a bump.

First a big thanks to CapnJoe for donating the TEX-LB2000 bands.








And 2 thumbs way up to USPS, 2 slingshots, 2 thousand miles, in 2 days for just over 2 dollars.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

He's gonna love those bands.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

That is such amazing work. I only wish I had that kind of skill and talent. I can't imagine the time it takes to design and construct such a work of art. I know it would be a shame to never fire such a beautiful piece, but I'd be so afraid of screwing it up. I have to have one someday! Or at least something 1/2 as beautiful. I have never met Little Bear, I have never talked to the man, nor have I ever exchanged a single PM with him. But, he has my utmost respect as an artist and craftsmen!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

So good!

jazz


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

This is just awesome, as is all of your work. As a serial PFS fork/thumb/hand hitter I respect a good repair job. I'd pay good money for a composite thumbnail...


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Incredible craftsmaship!!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments they mean a lot, was fun to make and even better to hear that PawPawSailor liked it.

Here's a link to a video review he made.

Cheers and thank you again,
LittleBear


----------

